
It’s not just Google. Snap has a $1B cloud services deal with Amazon, too - wiineeth
http://www.recode.net/2017/2/9/14555202/snap-amazon-google-cloud-services-deal
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13607407](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13607407)

